# Fasted Bloodwork



## ShaggyLegs (May 29, 2020)

Is there a reason to go in for hrt bloodwork fasted?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 29, 2020)

Not if you are already on TRT


----------



## sfw509 (May 29, 2020)

I wouldn't think so. Not unless the doc is running a lipid panel or a fasted blood glucose levels with your hormone panel.


----------



## ShaggyLegs (Jun 1, 2020)

Im not on it yet this will be my first shot they seem adamant that i be fasted.  Lab order says 1. Estradiol and 2. Cmp14+LP+CBC+D+Plt+UA+TSH+P


----------



## sfw509 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yeah. There doing lipids so don't eat. There doing a pretty thorough panel.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 2, 2020)

drink water! I passed out when I did a fasted blood glucose panel. barely drank water and didn't eat for 24 hours. 

woke up getting slapped in the face back to life by a fat nurse(really puffy hands).

one hell of trip though if your into that sorta thing.


----------

